
How to handle deployment of environment files like crontab - BonoboIO
I&#x27;m am managing source code and project files via git and server deployment via cloud init but how should i manage the deployment of enviroment files like crontab<p>Crontab and other files in a repository and&#x2F;or rsync?<p>How dou you approche this problem? Folder structure?
======
ramtatatam
I used to keep all my important configs under subversion repository.

At certain point this proved to be quite exhaustive (i.e. I still had to log
in to each server to check the config) and I started looking at some tools to
automate it. Tried two up to date - puppet and chef. Both come in two flavours
(paid and community) so you can try both for free.

------
dozzie
Proper configuration management system, even if it is for one initial
execution only. CFEngine is a good example.

